# ultra carry II has external extractor



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Looking at my ultra carry it looks to have a external extractor my buddy has the same ultra carry except his has a looks to be internal extract so how old is my gun it looks to be that all the new kimbers have a internal one whats the deal ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The external extractor was only around for a couple years, not sure of the exact date range. When Kimber went to the external extractor, they had a lot of issues and due to customer demand/inability to get the extractor right they went back to the internal extractor. 

If you call Kimber with your serial number you should be able to get a date of manufacture.


----------

